# TT gone after 8 yrs. S4 cab in!



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi guys. Well I never thought I'd find a better car than the TT but the S4 is an absolute beast. Never had a soft top before so am looking for some tips to keep the roof in tip top condition please. 
Fire away :0)


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Clean it then use Fabsil to protect it


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I found the autoglym kit very good on my A4 cab 
Then like mwad said, something like fabsil to protect it

Any plans for any mods on it ? 
I did ALOT of retro fit stuff on mine if you need any help mate

Single to double din conversion
Rns-e
Reverse camera 
DVD player in glove box ( to rnse )
Phone prep
Vehicle in motion hack 
SDS hack 
B7 rear lights ( mine was a b6 )
Multi function flat bottom wheel conversion
Roof module ( operate from key fob )
Park sensors
Footwell lights
Puddle lights

What model / year did you get 
What colour combo ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheers for the replies. Its a 06 plate B7 with 29k on thee clock. Its like a metalic sky blue colour, navy roof and silver leather that has black trim. Has all the bits apart from heated seats. Lovely car. The roof is in mint condition so I guess its just clean and fabsil? Is an aerosol big enough to do the job? 
Thanks in advance :0)


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks lovely, especially the colour


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All you ned to know 
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice car Daz


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

mwad said:


> Clean it then use Fabsil to protect it


Fabsil is like wd40 great for everything


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheers guys! Fabsil and johnsons blue baby bought today. Just need a nice day now to get it sorted. Hopefully Saturday as I'll be hangover free thanks to amoxicillin and flubola :0/


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Kyudo said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > Clean it then use Fabsil to protect it
> ...


I know of someone who uses it on their knees!!!


----------

